# Gray panties preview



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit and Shortdrift

I made a little something for you to make sure you have incentive to fish in September  

Gray panties incentive plan 

If you have any questions wait a while------and you will forget them


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What is a question? Something I forgot to forget or remembered to ......Uh, can't think of what I wanted to remember to ask or forget.  Oh! I caught a Gobi today!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron

I know it has been almost a year but do you remember this spot?










This is a picture of it Mon Sept 6


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,it wouldn't play for me,but being as my memory isn't totally gone,i still have the incentive  
looks like the water is up a little and a bit on the choppy side.i might have to bring my inflatable lounge  
we'll be coming over soon,to help you make another video  
nice fish you and mike got over the weekend.about time they put the feedbag on.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you catch any big ones?    I'm ready, ready, ready.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I fixed the incentive plan so old and drifty people can view it  

incentive plan 

Since it is later in the year (thank you hurricanes) it might get a little cooler 










There is a lake in front of me---you just can't see it for the fog! Last Sat nite it was cold for us that had rompers and frigid for them that didn't


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

OK

So Shortdift joined us and showed us how to actually catch a flathead.










I can see the little gears in Misfit's head spinning wondering just how long before Ron whips a rod back and latches into one that sends his heels scootin toward the water 

Also ya gotta question a mans dedication when he keeps catching trash fish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope we have a better summer in 05 with a little less water.


----------

